# why do dogs stand their hair up?



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I watch my two labs play, and I can never figure out why sometimes my older one raises his hair on his back. He never growls, neither of them do-I've never even heard my younger lab bark. My older lab just always has his hair up-he'll play bow, and they mouth each other-and his hair is always up-but he's prancing around the back yard. I always watch them from the porch, and like I said they never growl or anything. They both submit to each other-sometimes they are to lazy to even get up, they just lay in the grass and mouth each other-I just don't get why his hair is standing up-it's not something I'm overly concerned about because they aren't aggressive-I'm more just curious about it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You should see the Mohawk that forms on my head when I'm excited. But I kindly ask that you please don't tease me with chocolate. I have coiffure issues. Thanks.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Hair standing up is a sign of arousal, not aggression. So a dog that's highly aroused and aggressive will have hair standing on end, but not because they are aggressive. A highly aroused dog that's extremely playful will also have hair stand at end. It can occur when dogs get very drivey and ready to go (such as agility, retreiving, etc).

So it's not a sign of aggression, just excitement.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

RBark-thank you so much, I didn't think it had anything to do with aggression or anything-the "A highly aroused dog that's extremely playful will also have hair stand at end'' Makes complete sense-you should see him when they get up in morning and get to play outside-Patton's paws are flaying all over the place, and runs at Loki and does this little hop, and it's on, it's like he's 1 again. Again thank you-that was the response I was hoping for.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

It's called Piloerection. Dog hair standing up.


----------

